# number of admissions



## brittanyr (Aug 30, 2012)

So this may have been asked but I didn't seen any. Generally how many schools/programs should you apply to? I realize there is a lot of rejections but what becomes excessive? A professor told me, only half jokingly, if you didn't get 5 rejects than you hadn't applied to enough programs. Of course I was also studying psych at the time. Anyone with experience care to weigh in?


----------



## brittanyr (Aug 30, 2012)

I forgot to put this but I'm interested in screenwriting programs, if that helps. Thanks


----------



## JKL (Aug 30, 2012)

This is an interesting question. With Medical/law or other graduate schools, you should probably apply to as many as possible. However, film school is a little different. You want to try to get into the program that you feel is the right fit for you. If you don't get in, then I think it's much wiser to reapply the year after instead of trying to get into just any film school. But anyhow, without naming specifics, I would apply to at least three programs that you'd be interested in attending. Me personally, I applied to three, got rejected to all of them. Then the year after, I doubled the number and applied to six programs, and got accepted into four (two of which were schools I got rejected to the year before). In retrospect, reapplying to the same three would have been a wiser, less time consuming ordeal. Also, I get chills thinking this: What if my first year I applied to safety schools and got in then? Then I wouldn't be attending my dream school now... So yeah, don't apply to any place you consider a "safety." It's just not worth it, unless you know for sure you want to go there.


----------



## Drufur (Aug 31, 2012)

That's really good advice JKL. What school do you attend?


----------



## JKL (Sep 1, 2012)

@Drufur- I'm attending USC for Film Production (and plan to specialize in writing/directing).


----------



## brittanyr (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you that was very useful advice. USC is my dream program as well. I love their screenwriting program. I'm definitely applying. If you have any advice having gone through the process I would appreciate that. I figured I wouldn't apply to too many I just wanted to make sure that was the best way to go. Again, thank you!


----------

